# parentesi graffe

## alessandro95

salve , sto installando gentoo da live di sabayon , sto usando la tastiera italiana ,  mi trovo al punto /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf , e seguendo l'handboock ,deo scrivere una parentedi graffa a CXXFLAGS. come si fa, ho provato con ctrl+shift+alt+parentesi quadra , ma niente

----------

## ciro64

Ciao

se stai usando un terminale grafico (se stai usando X) allora AltGr+Shift+parentesi quadra

altrimenti in tty prova ad usare Alt+123 e Alt+125 per le graffe

----------

## alessandro95

niente nn me la scrive in nessun modo , però io ho bisogno di scriverla!!!  :Confused: 

----------

## ago

dato che sei da sabayon, graficamente apri un ebuild a tua scelta e fai copia-incolla da li  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Xytovl

Alt Gr + 7 e Alt Gr + 0 non funzionano ?

Se non sbaglio su Gnome si può chiedere di stampare la keymap, l'ho fatto su un PDF, indispensabile per trovare tutti i caratteri non stampati sulle tastiere.

Stranemente in console è Alt Gr +8/9...

----------

## bandreabis

Le parentesi graffe servono solo quando uno vuole indicare che CXXFLAGS e CFLAGS sono uguali.

Basterebbe un copia incolla.

O dico cavolate?

----------

## viralex

se sei da tty "loadkeys it" o se sei da X "setxkbmap it" ... avranno configurato male evdev :\

----------

